

C# Is the Future - fekberg
http://www.filipekberg.se/2015/07/20/chsarp-is-the-future-ssw-tv/

======
orionblastar
I used to develop on Visual BASIC 6.0 and it got left behind for Visual
BASIC.Net that had some mods from Java to make it better. On Error Goto was
replaced with try/catch etc and instead of numbering things at 1 it started at
0. Most people left Visual BASIC for C# instead because of industry standards
changing.

Now that the Compiler is open sourced and being ported to different platforms
you might see more C# developers adopt it.

